# Call Swap



## myingling (Jan 15, 2014)

did a call swap with bearmanric  (he thur couple extras in the box also ) always wanted one his calls and finally had the chance get one ,,rick sent me this sweet little distress call ,,, he make one fine call and his tone boards are hard to beat








Pot Call I sent him ,,Copper - Slate

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice stuff for sure!!


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 16, 2014)

It looks like you both came out very well on this trade.


----------



## bearmanric (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Mike. Love the pot call. Rick


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Jan 18, 2014)

Very nice


----------

